# et quand t'as pas le moral...



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

...t'&#233;coutes quoi?

je sais ya deja des threads au sujet de la musique qu'on ecoute, mais la c'est autre chose...
...

Mais toi, quand t'as pas le moral t'&#233;coutes quoi? 
un truc pour te pousser vers le haut ou un truc qui te tire vers le bas, histoire d'etre sur?
la musique, elle te sert &#224; avancer ou a faire une pause?
dis moi voir...

(moi c'est plutot les suites pour violoncelle de Bach dans ces cas l&#224;...c'est dit, a ton tour...)


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

Fais une ligne, tu te sentiras mieux


----------



## valoriel (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Fais une ligne, tu te sentiras mieux


pas mieux :love:


----------



## valoriel (10 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> pas mieux :love:


si deux lignes   

Sinon du Manu Chao, ça me rappel les vacances. Et parfois du classique aussi


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...t'&#233;coutes quoi?
> 
> je sais ya deja des threads au sujet de la musique qu'on ecoute, mais la c'est autre chose...
> ...
> ...



Quand je n'ai pas le morale, j'&#233;coute des trucs tristes, m&#233;lancoliques voir nostalgique, histoire de "m'enfoncer" ensuite zou, &#231;a repart.

Alors, &#231;a passe par "Autour de Lucie", une s&#233;lection de Jean-Louis Murat bien triste, du Benjamin Biolay, du Miossec, Keren Ann, Nougaro.
Bref presque que de fran&#231;ais.


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bref presque que de fran&#231;ais.


T'as raison, ils sont tous tristes &#224; pleurer en ce moment [pas que les auteurs compositeurs, tous les fran&#231;ais] :hosto:


----------



## Nobody (10 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...t'écoutes quoi?
> 
> je sais ya deja des threads au sujet de la musique qu'on ecoute, mais la c'est autre chose...
> ...
> ...


 

Quand j'ai pas le moral, j'écoute rouler mes pièces d'or l'une sur l'autre.

"Il est l'or... Monsignor... L'or de se lever..."

Et tout de suite, ça va mieux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

il en manque une!!!!


----------



## Philippe (10 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...t'écoutes quoi?
> 
> je sais ya deja des threads au sujet de la musique qu'on ecoute, mais la c'est autre chose...
> ...
> ...



Les suites pour violoncelle de Bach, c'est plutôt pour tirer vers le haut.
Quand j'ai pas le moral, c'est plutôt pour pousser vers le bas. Donc c'est plutôt Chostakovitch (la musique de chambre), les symphonies de Pettersson, le concerto d'Alban Berg, toutes les pièces de Dowland par Alfred Deller, l'adagio de Barber (un standard !), les Kindertotenlieder de Mahler, Brahms aussi... Il y en a tellement !...
Sinon, dans un autre genre, Rock Bottom de Robert Wyatt n'est pas mal non plus :sick: :sick:...
Et puis, c'est comme pour Foguenne, après ça repart   ...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui est sur c'est que quand j'ai pas le morel je viens faire raquer avec des threads tout pourris !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

B&#234;tement, pour tirer vers le haut, "another body murdered" de Faith no More & Boo Ya Tribe, tir&#233; de la B.O. de Judgement Night, &#224; tous les coups &#231;a marche...
&#224; &#233;couter tr&#232;s tr&#232;s fort par contre...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est sur c'est que quand j'ai pas le morel je viens faire raquer avec des threads tout pourris !


ah ouais... c'est mon truc &#231;a... 
que veux tu...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2005)

Moi si tu veux je peux te proposer de tomber le futal...

Pour oublier...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi si tu veux je peux te proposer de tomber le futal...
> 
> Pour oublier...


deja essay&#233;, &#231;a marche pas... 

(et l&#224; il va dire : "ouais, mais t'as pas essay&#233; assez...   )


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2005)

l&#224; tout d'un coup &#231;a vien de me revenir : &#171; Get up your lazy bed &#187; (ah l'intro ), &#171; Big Rosie &#187;, &#171; More than I can bare &#187;

* Matt Bianco* quoi (l&#224; je suis s&#251;r que je fais plaisir &#224; SonnyB. )


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2005)

ben tiens, betement aussi, les beatles...
entre "while my guitar..." "across the universe", "let it be", et "helter skelter" ou "back in the ussr", ya de tout... du haut, du bas... pas mal de &#231;a en ce moment...


----------



## ficelle (11 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand je n'ai pas le morale, j'écoute des trucs tristes, mélancoliques voir nostalgique, histoire de "m'enfoncer" ensuite zou, ça repart.



pareil... une fois, j'ai même faillit acheter un mano solo


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pareil... une fois, j'ai même faillit acheter un mano solo


ah ouais ben la pour t'enfoncer t'as pas mieux...
quoique un bon renaud...


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pareil... une fois, j'ai même faillit acheter un mano solo


 

en effet y'a que ça de vrai... mais j'accompagne spouvent d'un petit (enfin petit :mouais: ce type fait pas loin de deux mètres) Dick Annegarn :love: _si quelq'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi _Bruxelles_ me fait chialer à chaque fois :mouais: _


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...raquer...


T'es sûr de ton vocabulaire là Mr 3M


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

*Pour tirer vers le bas : *
- L'essentiel de la musique de Bach pour orgue. Non, plutôt toute la musique pour orgue, de Bach ou des autres. Un instrument pesant, écrasant. Là c'est le bas tendance "allons dormir en espérant la fuite de gaz"
- Le concerto pour violon de Beethoven. A écouter sans rien faire d'autre. sauf tenir un bon verre. Comme ça dure 45 minutes, prévoir aussi une bouteille. Le vieux sourd, c'était quelqu'un !
- Purcell, la musique pour les funérailles de la reine Mary. mais trop court pour s'installer dans l'ambiance. pour un p'tit cafard express

*Pour tirer vers le haut :* 

- tu peux reprendre le Beethoven : curieusement, ça marche dans les deux sens
- un bon opéra : La Flute Enchantée, Carmen, Rigoletto, Rusalka...
- pour les souvenirs : Otis Reding, Midnight Oil...

Pour tirer à l'horizontale... c'est un autre sujet :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

...

No Surprise de Radiohead...
et avant , je regarde Requiem for a dream....

ou comment combattre le mal par le mal...

tiens, un phrase chere a notrepurfils.......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ou comment combattre le mal par le mal...



Tout l'album "Crêve coeur" de Daniel Darc... Après ; je ne peux pas descendre plus bas. Reste plus qu'à remonter...


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

Lorsque j'ai pas le moral, j'écoute la douce musique du ventilo de mon iMac G5...:love:


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi si tu veux je peux te proposer de tomber le futal...



D'où l'expression "avoir le moral dans les chaussettes", non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

Mysteries, de BTeh Gibbons
Quelques Tiersen bien m&#233;lancoliques, enfi, c'est la plupart du tmps des trucs qui te tirent bien vers le bas...
Ah oui, et aussi le superbe "No suprise" de RadioHead :love:


Et apres, pour repartir, du Ska, en poussant le volume


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque j'ai pas le moral, j'écoute la douce musique du ventilo de mon iMac G5...:love:



Cool!!! Ca me remonte le moral de savoir qu'il y a encore plus dépréssif que moi


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)




----------



## hegemonikon (11 Octobre 2005)

Pour soigner sa misanthropie: *Beethoven* sans hésiter,
pour soigner sa misogynie: *Monteverdi* voire *Mozart*.

Quand en plus il pleut ou qu'il fait gris: musique brésilienne et Jazz


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

Pour avoir envie de me pendre : "I do", morceau caché du premier album de Eddie Brickell and the new bohémians. Là, je touche le fond.

Mais la plupart du temps, si je n'ai pas le moral, je me met l'un des beux "best of" de Suicidal Tendencies - De grosses guitares, des textes bêtements regressifs ou complètement déprimés, j'en ressort tout guilleret avec une belle envie de découper mon prochain à la tronconneuse en faisant des bonds et en rigolant comme un con.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2005)

françis lalanne....... et je pleur avec lui !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> françis lalanne....... et je pleur avec lui !!!!



Comme je te comprend...


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Pour soigner sa misanthropie: *Beethoven* sans hésiter,
> pour soigner sa misogynie: *Monteverdi* voire *Mozart*.



  
avec un ptit doute pour Mozart et la misogynie, mais uniquement pour "La flute enchantée". D'un autre côté, c'est pas lui qui a fait le livret

PS : 


			
				J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> - pour les souvenirs : Otis Reding, Midnight Oil...


Midnight oil = D'accord, c'est limite, mais juste pour les souvenirs, ma 1° bagnole avec autoradio, le printemps et "Beds are burning" à donf.  
Faut pas renier ses vieilles hontes...:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (11 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> françis lalanne....... et je pleur avec lui !!!!


 
Tu as les mêmes bottes???


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2005)

Winterreise de Schubert, c'en est effayant de beauté ...


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> avec un ptit doute pour Mozart et la misogynie, mais uniquement pour "La flute enchantée". D'un autre côté, c'est pas lui qui a fait le livret


Le début de l'acte II des Noces de Figaro peut-être ?

Sinon il y a le Rigoletto de Verdi:

*
*_La donna è mobile_
_  Qual piuma al vento_
_  Muta d'accento_ 
 _E di pensiero._

 _Sempre un a mabile_
_ Leggiadro viso,_
_ In pianto o in riso,_
_ è mensognero._

_ E' sempre misero_
_ Chi a lei s'affida,_
_ Chi a le s&#8217; confida,_
_ Mal cauto il core!_

 _Pur mai non sentesi_
_ Felice appieno_
_ Qui su quel seno,_
_ Non liba amore!_​ _:love:_


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2005)

du Lorie..... ou un CD de Trag&#233;die... &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, on se sent presque intelligent, c'est gratifiant 

Plus s&#233;rieusement, un bon album bien bourrin ( The Crown, Gojira, Mayhem...) au iPod... &#231;a marche pas mal aussi... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2005)

Moi c'est un court morceau d'accord&#233;on des N&#233;gresses Vertes. M&#234;me quand j'ai la p&#234;che il me tue.

Edith pour celui qui a demand&#233; : la valse !


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> du Lorie..... ou un CD de Tragédie... à côté, on se sent presque intelligent, c'est gratifiant
> 
> Plus sérieusement, un bon album bien bourrin ( The Crown, Gojira, Mayhem...) au iPod... ça marche pas mal aussi... :rateau:


"On a tous le droit
d'aimer sa vie ou pas
de faire sa route,
de faire son choix
On a tous raison
de s'poser des questions
d'oser dire nooooooooooon"

Je l'avais oublié celle là, elle me fait marrer à tous les coups.


----------



## mado (11 Octobre 2005)

Pas le moral ? c'est quoi pas le moral ?  :rateau:  


In The Cold, Cold Night. White Stripes. Pour descendre en schuss, sans passer entre les piquets, direct dans le lac.


----------



## liams (11 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...t'écoutes quoi?
> Mais toi, quand t'as pas le moral t'écoutes quoi?
> un truc pour te pousser vers le haut ou un truc qui te tire vers le bas, histoire d'etre sur?
> la musique, elle te sert à avancer ou a faire une pause?
> dis moi voir..


J'ecoute mon coeur qui me dit : "je suis toujours la, je continue que tu le veuilles ou non, je creverais un jour de ne pas assez aimer, de ne pas assez regarder, ecouter le belle musique de la vie, je suis, j'existe, tout le monde vit en ce moment tres precis et nous partageons cet instant.
Ecouter sa propre musique interieure, celle qui nous fait vivre, notre coeur qui bat...
...musique ou pas.
Peut etre la musique nous fait vibrer, alors vibrons.


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

liams a dit:
			
		

> J'ecoute mon coeur qui me dit : "je suis toujours la, je continue que tu le veuilles ou non, je creverais un jour de ne pas assez aimer, de ne pas assez regarder, ecouter le belle musique de la vie, je suis, j'existe, tout le monde vit en ce moment tres precis et nous partageons cet instant.
> Ecouter sa propre musique interieure, celle qui nous fait vivre, notre coeur qui bat...
> ...musique ou pas.
> Peut etre la musique nous fait vibrer, alors vibrons.


Francis L. ?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Francis L. ?


Francis L.!
Ou Jean Claude VD?


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Francis L.!
> Ou Jean Claude VD?


Ah que veux-tu, "les gens ne sont pas toujours au courant de savoir qu'ils existent"
Alors, vibrons mes frères, vibrons mes soeurs D ) et écoutons notre coeur.


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Winterreise de Schubert, c'en est effayant de beauté ...




  un bon résumé. Faut un peu de temps pour reprendre pied après.


----------



## liams (11 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Ah que veux-tu, "les gens ne sont pas toujours au courant de savoir qu'ils existent"
> Alors, vibrons mes frères, vibrons mes soeurs D ) et écoutons notre coeur.


Les gens ne savent pas qu'ils existent et se laissent entrainer comme sur un  tapis roulant , imbeciles et raleurs, jusqu'au grand saut dans le vide. aneantissant leur ridicule existence.
Que nos vies sont vides , ramenées au peu d'attention que nous portons à notre entourage et surtout au peu de respect que l'on se porte à soi meme, trop occupé à satisfaire nos besoins egoistes et destructeurs.
alors peut etre VD ou FL sont ils naifs, apres tout, ils ont leurs facons de s'exprimer, mais ne demande t'on pas aux artistes de s'exprimer de facon originale?
Sinon on les enferment dans des structures alexandrisées, c'est peut etre ce que vous voulez: des poetes carcantisés dans des lieux choisis, pasteurisés et 

Des poetes stars academiciens avec des etiquettes là: marqué poete d'alexandrins qui traversent dans les clous. Et qui suivent leurs voix mercantiles dictées par le vendeur d'espace cerebral.
Suivez ma zapette sur 1.


----------



## iKool (11 Octobre 2005)

liams a dit:
			
		

> Les gens ne savent pas qu'ils existent et se laissent entrainer comme sur un  tapis roulant , imbeciles et raleurs, jusqu'au grand saut dans le vide. aneantissant leur ridicule existence.
> Que nos vies sont vides , ramenées au peu d'attention que nous portons à notre entourage et surtout au peu de respect que l'on se porte à soi meme, trop occupé à satisfaire nos besoins egoistes et destructeurs.
> alors peut etre VD ou FL sont ils naifs, apres tout, ils ont leurs facons de s'exprimer, mais ne demande t'on pas aux artistes de s'exprimer de facon originale?
> Sinon on les enferment dans des structures alexandrisées, c'est peut etre ce que vous voulez: des poetes carcantisés dans des lieux choisis, pasteurisés et
> ...


Argh ! Urgh ! Pitié JCVD, me casse pas la gueule, je ne faisais que ricanner bêtement devant ton appel à l'amour de son prochain tellement beau qu'on dirait du raelien.
Que veux-tu, là haut sur ton piedestal d'amour et de poésie-les-cheveux-dans-le-vent, tu m'est si innaccessible que je ne peux que tenter de t'éclabousser de la boue qui m'entoure...
Sais-tu qu'on peut rire parfois, même des choses les plus sérieuses, sans pour autant souhaiter pasteuriser qui que ce soit ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2005)

liams a dit:
			
		

> Les gens ne savent pas qu'ils existent et se laissent entrainer comme sur un  tapis roulant , imbeciles et raleurs, jusqu'au grand saut dans le vide. aneantissant leur ridicule existence.
> Que nos vies sont vides , ramen&#233;es au peu d'attention que nous portons &#224; notre entourage et surtout au peu de respect que l'on se porte &#224; soi meme, trop occup&#233; &#224; satisfaire nos besoins egoistes et destructeurs.
> alors peut etre VD ou FL sont ils naifs, apres tout, ils ont leurs facons de s'exprimer, mais ne demande t'on pas aux artistes de s'exprimer de facon originale?
> Sinon on les enferment dans des structures alexandris&#233;es, c'est peut etre ce que vous voulez: des poetes carcantis&#233;s dans des lieux choisis, pasteuris&#233;s et
> ...




ouais ouais, ok...


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

Bon ce soir le moral est en baisse...

Vais me jeter un chti apéro...:rateau: 

Lorsque j'ai pas trop le moral


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Octobre 2005)

*Jay Jay Johanson*
pour ceux qui aiment la déprime jouissive.


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

J'oubliai : la "Petite musique funèbre" de Schubert   
ma frangine l'a fait écouter aux petiots de sa classe, y'en a un qui a pleuré comme un veau : inconsolable !
Schubert, bourreau d'enfants !


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce soir le moral est en baisse...
> 
> Vais me jeter un chti apéro...:rateau:
> 
> Lorsque j'ai pas trop le moral


ça, c'est la solution 

mais, au fait, tu ecoutes quoi pendant l'apéro (c'est pour coller au sujet  )


----------



## MACcossinelle (11 Octobre 2005)

pendant un coup de déprime  ...rien de "mieux" qu'un petit Noir désir, ou Miossec, un jay jay johanson, d'une plaquette de chocolat (mais là c'est hors sujet ! :rose: )


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

un petit coup de deprime ? ben un gros coup de TripHop tendance depressive , avec une mention speciale a Portishead... Et un coup de Miossec aussi, surtout si la depression provient d une separation


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Octobre 2005)

Ben moi quand j'ai pas trop le moral, je sors mes CD qui dépotent (Pantera, Korn, etc.), histoire de voir si justement ça va pas me faire un peu remonter. 
Cela dit, certains morceaux de Korn, passés, re-passés, re-re-passées en boucle m'ont aidée à toucher le fond.
Je remarque que je vais chercher les morceaux liés à un moment désagréable de ma courte existence pour me tirer vers le bas quand ça va pas.

Il y a deux ans, j'ai découvert, le tango (oui oui, rigolez rigolez au fond... non je n'ai pas 60 piges, j'en ai à peine 30). C'est une musique qui porte en elle, dans ses sonorités, dans les paroles, les instruments utilisés, notamment le bandonéon, la tristesse. Et dans mes moments de blues, ben je vais me ressortir les morceaux les plus tristes de tous.

PS: si ça dit à certains de découvrir, vous savez où vous adresser  

Voili voilou


----------



## gKatarn (13 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *ZZ Top.*
> :love:
> Ça te sort, ça.



Yep _Gimme all your lovin' baby_  

Sinon, selon le degré de la baisse de moral, neo-metal ou Fiona Apple


----------



## macarel (14 Octobre 2005)

Dans le cas "courant": Grieg, Peer Gynt
Dans le cas "profond": Wagner
Dans les cas "m&#233;lanconique": Pink Floyd: Relics (julas dream) ou Umma Gumma (cirrus minor)
Apr&#232;s une r&#233;union de m*****: Umma Gumma (Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict)
Pour me remonter apr&#232;s: Bob Schneider 
:love:

Ah, j'ai oubli&#233;, qund tout va bien: tout (ou presque)


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'écoute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et j'me dis que ma vie pourrait être pire...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2005)

J'écoute les leçons de piano du voisin..et je me dis que s'il ne fait pas très vite des progrès....

JE LE TUE !!!


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

Oh qu'il est beau le coup de d&#233;prime de ce soir...


----------



## Fulvio (18 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...t'écoutes quoi?
> 
> je sais ya deja des threads au sujet de la musique qu'on ecoute, mais la c'est autre chose...
> ...
> ...



Je coupe Bernard Lenoir (ras-l'cul des nouveautés indés, c'est tout déprimant) et je vais aller me faire un petit Flamin' Groovies. Je vous dirais si ça va mieux après.


----------



## Luc G (18 Octobre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Umma Gumma (Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Pict)



Je sais pas si c'est autorisé par le contrôle anti-dopage, ça !  
Toute ma jeunesse !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2005)

pour tout oublier, que ce soit bien ou mal, le "Live at Pompeii" en video &#231;a ne peut pas louper...
le monument... pour moi en tout cas


----------



## Taho! (18 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a part pas comme &#231;a, sal&#191;*$?!rie !


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ça part pas comme ça, sal¿*$?!rie !



Une petite _suntory time_ ?


----------



## mado (19 Octobre 2005)

Quand j'ai pas le moral (mais c'est tellement beau), ça c'est efficace aussi.


----------



## macarel (19 Octobre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est autoris&#233; par le contr&#244;le anti-dopage, &#231;a !
> Toute ma jeunesse !


et al mienne alors


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2005)

Du coup je me refais une int&#233;grale Pixar/Shrek/Ghibli (tout en &#233;vitant soigneusement _Le tombeau des lucioles_ )
&#231;a aide, mais c'est pas encore tout &#224; fait &#231;a ! 

Merci mado, je prends note de ton film ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

J'écoute le gouttes de pluies qui tombent...plic-ploc-plic-ploc...

C'est grave Doc ? :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Une petite _suntory time_ ?



Hum!.....un bon Whisky Jap.....tiens, ça me fait penser que j'en ai plus et ni de Jack d'ailleurs...:love:



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai pas le moral (mais c'est tellement beau), ça c'est efficace aussi.



dans le style film deprimant qui de dédéprime.....le must reste Neverland....


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2005)

Pire : Le Tombeau des Lucioles ! Y'a de quoi se pendre !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pire : Le Tombeau des Lucioles ! Y'a de quoi se pendre !



oui, c'est clair, mais Neverland, il a ce coté, triste de chez triste, mais il t'emmene tellement loin que tu en ressort plus fort, moins deprimé, presque joyeux....
enfin, j'adore....alors que le tombeau des lucioles, il me fait pas cet effet....non, pas moyen...

si tu aimes les manga, jettes toi Tokyo Godfather.....


----------



## gKatarn (19 Octobre 2005)

La norme ISO9002 a bien &#233;volu&#233; ces derniers temps  :love:


----------



## Fulvio (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quand t'as pas le moral,* tu mets une lumière rouge (tu peux colorier ton ampoule au feutre inhactynique) tu prends de l'huile d'amande douce, tu te déshabilles entièrement et tu mets l'intégrale du best-of des meilleurs moments de *Freddy Mercury*, volume au maximum, et tu danses lascivement en massant ton corps langoureusement.
> 
> N'oublie pas de te filmer avec l'iSight© et de mettre ton film en ligne sur ton blog dès le lendemain.
> :love:
> ...



[rabat-joie]
Je rappelle au gens n'ayant pas le moral que Freddy Mercury est mort d'une MST 
[/rabat-joie]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

Bratsch pour l'un et puis bratsch pour l'autre
mais en ce moment j'écoutes pas beaucoup de musique 
est ce grave docteur ?

pour le côté mystique : dead can dance
le blues : "st james infirmary" de louis armstrong
nina simone aussi ...

et si ça va : gilberto gil et chico buarque c'est pas mal

led zeppelin, nirvana pour toucher le fond de la piscine

et et et et pour rigoler un bon coup : les VRP


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2005)

&#231;a aide pas &#224; arr&#234;ter de fumer en tout cas !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et et et et pour rigoler un bon coup : les VRP



alors essaye les amis d'ta femme si tu ne connais pas...
tres tres bon...
mais nous nous eloignons du sujet... 
nous parlions donc du cafard...
oui, taho, une contribution?


----------



## Taho! (20 Octobre 2005)

Pas sp&#233;cialement, mais j'adore les VRP !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> alors essaye les amis d'ta femme si tu ne connais pas...
> tres tres bon...
> mais nous nous eloignons du sujet...
> nous parlions donc du cafard...
> oui, taho, une contribution?



ben voui justement ...
quand j'ai le cafard un coup de VRP et ça repart


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ça aide pas à arrêter de fumer en tout cas !



oui oui oui oui mais je la connais pas celle là non non non non :hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

Ce gros truc tire des petits pruneaux ? je reste avec mon 5.56 !


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

Moi aussi. 
Le son du .22 (5.56) me met en joie !

Si je veux d&#233;primer, je r&#233;&#233;coute mon live techno que j'ai fait dans le noir au jug&#233; (avec un imac palourde sous rebirth et une boite &#224; faders peavey 1600x midi connect&#233;e via usb). C'est radical


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce gros truc tire des petits pruneaux ? je reste avec mon 5.56 !




*Oui certes mon ami*
mais, même avec ce modeste revolver, te tirer un pruneau juste sous le menton, de sorte de te transpercer la boite crânienne de bas en haut, aura pour effet de te faire éclater le crâne.
En prenant soin au préalable de te remplir la bouche d'eau, la pression occasionnée par la déflagration en décuplera l'effet et répandra tes méninges aux quatres coins du plafond.


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Octobre 2005)

Quoi de mieux qu'un bon MISTRAL GAGNANT & MANU de Renaud...


Après, tout vas mieux... 

Sinon il y a tjs les chansons paillardes


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui certes mon ami*
> mais, même avec ce modeste revolver, te tirer un pruneau juste sous le menton, de sorte de te transpercer la boite crânienne de bas en haut, aura pour effet de te faire éclater le crâne.
> En prenant soin au préalable de te remplir la bouche d'eau, la pression occasionnée par la déflagration en décuplera l'effet et répandra tes méninges aux quatres coins du plafond.




Mais bande d'idiots : .22 pouces = 5.56 mm (inutile de jouer à la plus grosse, vous êtes du même calibre     )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> bande d'idiots




*D'accord*
et ensuite ?


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

Euh... ben rien... sinon peut-être que je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi tu ne l'a pas relevé à ton avantage avant


----------



## gKatarn (22 Octobre 2005)

Comme tu l'as dit Guytan, p't&#234;t qu'il est idiot  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

En plus il acquiesce, c'est pas pr&#233;hensible, comme post, &#231;a glisse entre les doigts


----------



## gKatarn (22 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>


Gros flingue, petite **** biiiiip ****


----------



## guytantakul (22 Octobre 2005)

Vache ! je sors de ce fil ! Je suis d&#233;gout&#233; ! 

 Un coup &#224; me miner le moral


----------



## gKatarn (22 Octobre 2005)

Dsl :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh... ben rien... sinon peut-être que je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi tu ne l'a pas relevé à ton avantage avant





*Comme quoi*
je dois réellement être un stupide idiote.

On gagne toujours à être un imbécile heureux, c'est bon pour le moral



:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2005)

Pour la déprime ; rien de tel que le COLT 45...


----------



## Taho! (23 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pour la d&#233;prime ; rien de tel que le COLT 45...








 B&#233;cile  :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

&#192; &#233;couter pour remonter les morals au ni&#232;me dessous, il y a Thomas Fersen : des po&#235;sies qui apparaissent si simples, un imaginaire ludique et un sourire qui vient immanquablement &#224; l'&#233;couter...


----------



## Yeux (23 Octobre 2005)

La musique de 2001 l'odyss&#233;e de l'espace.

En particulier le "Beau danube bleu"

http://sfstory.free.fr/films/2001.html#musique

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=79818967&s=143442&i=79818969



http://sfstory.free.fr/films/2001.html


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2005)

J'&#233;coute Heroin des Velvet et je prend de la coke, comme &#231;a je les trouve mous.


----------



## Nobody (23 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> À écouter pour remonter les morals au nième dessous, il y a Thomas Fersen : des poësies qui apparaissent si simples, un imaginaire ludique et un sourire qui vient immanquablement à l'écouter...


 
Un coup à se tirer une corde empoisonnée dans le lac du haut d'un building, ça.
:rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (23 Octobre 2005)

J'ecoute le dernier album de Depeche Mode en balacant ma tete de droite à gauche.
Le pire c'est quand je chante on me prend pour un barge...:rateau:


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

est-ce que &#231;a va finir par s'arr&#234;ter ces hauts et bas en permanence ? Est-ce que je pourrais aller bien un jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que ça va finir par s'arrêter ces hauts et bas en permanence ? Est-ce que je pourrais aller bien un jour ?



Enlèves tes mains de la prise, c'est du courant alternatif  

"CORINNE !!!! Ma Copine !!!!" Je crois qu'il ya pire


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

je vais finir par vraiment les mettre les doigts dans la prise...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je vais finir par vraiment les mettre les doigts dans la prise...



En fait il faut relativiser : enfin essayer
Si tout était plat on s'enmerderait ....

Les moments durs sont là pour que l'ont apprécient les moments normaux qui alors deviennent de beaux moments

il ya des gens qui s'efforcent toute leur vie pour que aucun sentiment ne viennent troubler leur tranquilité mais il se demande pourquoi ils ont le sentiment bizarre de gacher leur vie ...

Moi je trouve ça plutôt rassurant ça veut dire que t'es pas un légume tout cuit tout mou
beurk


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

non, heureusement, j'ai un c&#339;ur
et une t&#234;te aussi
qui pense trop parfois...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, heureusement, j'ai un c½ur
> et une tête aussi
> qui pense trop parfois...




je crois que tu es fatigué aussi ... (je viens de regarder tes signatures) t'as fait la fête ce week end 
c'est donc le retour du boomerang (d'ailleurs grenoble c'était pas loin de chez moi, j'vous aurait bien rencontré bon tant pis la prochaine fois)

Alors à ce moment là, les musiques de morphée sont les meilleures

rrrr ziiiiirrrrrrrrrrrRRRRRRRRRZZZZZZZZZZrrrrrrrrrrZZZZZZZZRRRRRRRRRRZZZzzzzzzziiiiii

ou francis lalanne au choix


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu es fatigué aussi ... (je viens de regarder tes signatures) t'as fait la fête ce week end
> c'est donc le retour du boomerang (d'ailleurs grenoble c'était pas loin de chez moi, j'vous aurait bien rencontré bon tant pis la prochaine fois)
> 
> Alors à ce moment là, les musiques de morphée sont les meilleures
> ...


y'a une bouffe prochainement


----------



## bompi (24 Octobre 2005)

Bin, tout ce que je peux dire au sujet de ces hauts et bas (assez frequents pour moi _itou_) c'est que :
- c'est toujours bien d'en parler, du moment que l'on trouve quelqu'un pour cela (pas toujours &#233;vident)
- des fois, cette m&#233;lancolie, elle s'all&#232;ge : ell est l&#224; mais on s'en accomode.

Apparemment, Gustav Mahler disait, vers la fin de sa vie, qu'il avait arr&#234;t&#233; de chercher des r&#233;ponses &#224; des questions qui n'en appellent pas [or, le Gustav, c'&#233;tait pas le plus grand des comiques ...]

Juste comme &#231;a : parfois, &#231;a sourit et toutes les cochonneries, bien que toujours l&#224;, perdent leur importance [pour moi, c'est le sourire de mes p'tits loups : &#231;a efface, &#231;a r&#233;g&#233;n&#232;re, &#231;a lib&#232;re].

Par contre, Francis Lalanne, c'est limite comme choix ...


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, Francis Lalanne, c'est limite comme choix ...



Vaut mieux Sardou pour le moral !


----------



## Taho! (25 Octobre 2005)

Heureusement qu'il y a les amis ! :love:


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai pas le moral, j'écoute rouler mes pièces d'or l'une sur l'autre.
> 
> "Il est l'or... Monsignor... L'or de se lever..."
> 
> Et tout de suite, ça va mieux.



_Arrête, j'ai mal aux abdos, je te suis encore aussi sur ce coup-là:  j'entend de suite Montand et là je me marre, en plus c'est un super private joke avec mon frère depuis des années  La rigolale assurée _


Quand j'ai vraiment pas le moral, j'écoute Archive (_Again_) ou Bright Eyes (Padriac my Prince). Mozart (Requiem) pour le classique. Ca c'est la version dure je regarde le plafond.

Si j'ai envie de me changer quand même les idées et de relever les yeux et de voir le soleil derrière les nuages, je met Yazz (_The only way is up_), Marrs (_Pump up the volume_) et SXpress (_Theme from SXpress_, ces trois morceaux m'ont sauvé la vie il y a bientôt 20 ans, pas de raison que ça change


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Octobre 2005)

"supreme" De Robbie Williams .. Trouver L'amour ..


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2005)

Je viens a la rescousse d'odr&#233;.
quelqu'un qui connait la chanson "corrine" ne peut &#233;couter lalanne qu'avec recul et d&#233;lectation perverse 

Mais corinne est un must !
Les auteurs-compositeurs des NT sont plus ou moins des amis et connaissances, j'ai boss&#233; 6 mois avec le brosseur de valise* (section rythmique) de leur formation suivante (vrp) 

* issu des collabos, groupe punk mythique de mon adolescence - "Nous avions rendez-vous &#224; la piscine" - "Ete 69" - "Tagadagadap" avec le solo &#233;clatant de Steph Gouez qui n'a jamais pu le refaire apr&#232;s 

Alors, si vous n'avez pas le moral, une petite &#233;coute de l'album des collabos vous remettra d'aplomb


----------



## Fondug (25 Octobre 2005)

Quand t'as pas l'moral, fait péter le tourne-disques avec un ptit 






voire un ptit






Voire carrément...







'fin bon, tu vas sur http://45toursnazes.free.fr et tu fais ton choix quoi...


----------



## Fondug (25 Octobre 2005)

Tu viens de loin ? Ben si tu pouvais y retourner assez vite...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

*Ces derniers posts*
sont un fantastique plaidoyer pour un renforcement de la censure.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2005)

Dramatique, pas bon pour le moral


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, Francis Lalanne, c'est limite comme choix ...



et quand j'ai vraiment pas le moral, j'enmène ma mère voir un concert de Franck Michaël


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> et quand j'ai vraiment pas le moral, j'enmène ma mère voir un concert de Franck Michaël


Faut vraiment que tu l'aimes... ta mère.


----------



## bompi (27 Octobre 2005)

Franck Micha&#235;l est quand m&#234;me un p'tit gars qui assure &#224; mort ...
C'est le Hubert-F&#233;lix Thi&#233;faine du 3&#232;me (voire 4&#232;me ?) &#226;ge ...


----------



## da capo (27 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Franck Michaël est quand même un p'tit gars qui assure à mort ...
> C'est le Hubert-Félix Thiéfaine du 3ème (voire 4ème ?) âge ...


Oui ,certes, mais je le souviens que ma mère (bientôt 75 ans) était plutôt fan de Dutronc. Et quand je pense que ma soeur, mon d-beau frère lui offrent des places pour aller voir Frédéric François, je me dis qu'ils l'enterre avant l'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Franck Michaël est quand même un p'tit gars qui assure à mort ...
> C'est le Hubert-Félix Thiéfaine du 3ème (voire 4ème ?) âge ...



Avec des titres comme "La vie, elle pleure", "Toutes les femmes sont belles", "On revient toujours" ... Il a quand même vendu 20 millions de disques ....


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Avec des titres comme "La vie, elle pleure", "Toutes les femmes sont belles", "On revient toujours" ... Il a quand m&#234;me vendu 20 millions de disques ....


Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on vend des millions d'album que l'on est un grand artiste...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on vend des millions d'album que l'on est un grand artiste...




*C'est juste qu'il existe*
des millions de gens avec suffisamment de mauvais go&#251;t pour acheter une daube...





:rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est juste qu'il existe*
> des millions de gens avec suffisamment de mauvais goût pour acheter une daube...
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié un service marketing performant dans la maison de disques...


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est juste qu'il existe*
> des millions de gens avec suffisamment de mauvais goût pour acheter une daube...:rateau:


Faut pas être méprisant comme ça, et ta sagesse ? hein ?ben quoi, pour eux, c'est peut-être toi qui a mauvais goût !!
Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2005)

Ce que je voulais dire, en fait : c'est que, comme HFT, M.Franck ne fait pas partie de ces gens incrust&#233;s &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, il ne semble pas avoir une promotion et un plan marketing comme les autres (d&#233;biles). [c'est mon impression : peut-&#234;tre me tromp&#233;-je]

Bien entendu je voulais faire un chou&#239;a de (gentille) provoc' : paske HFT, c'est quand m&#234;me plus int&#233;ressant en soi (quoi que je ne m'y int&#233;resse plus beaucoup, tiens)

[edit]
Oooopsss !! Je n'avais pas vu tous ces derniers posts, d&#233;sol&#233;.
[/edit]


----------



## Taho! (29 Octobre 2005)

Deux trucs qui aident &#224; remonter la pente : 

- Rescue, un des flacons de fleurs de Bach
- une cure de Chlorure de Magnesium. C'est naturel, pas cher et antid&#233;presseur... Par contre, c'est d&#233;gueu, c'est pourquoi je vous conseille de couper avec du us de pomme... Enfin, doucement sur la dose, c'est drainant, &#231;a peut vous coller une chiasse de tous les diables... 

Le pire, c'est que &#231;a marche !


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, c'est dégueu, c'est pourquoi je vous conseille de couper avec du us de pomme...



Ou avec du Picon©...


----------



## Taho! (29 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ou avec du Picon©...


Espèce de Picon® :love:


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est juste qu'il existe*
> des millions de gens avec suffisamment de mauvais goût pour acheter une daube...



C'est pas la quantité mais la qualité qui compte....

Quoique si je regarde ce qui reste dans mon frigo :rateau:  ...je privilégierais volontier la quantité :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)

quand j'ai un coup de blues...    

ben en fait je me laisse un peu aller... et pis la musique est plut&#244;t calme: portishead, jeff buckley, system of a down, EZ3kiel ....

et si un pot de nut est l&#224; ... ben il disparait myst&#233;rieusement


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Deux trucs qui aident à remonter la pente :




pareil, le Tranxene et le champagne, ça marche aussi...


----------



## Taho! (30 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pareil, le Tranxene et le champagne, ça marche aussi...


plus radical en effet


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Je chante sous la douche c'est peut être pas merveilleux mais ça peut faire rire


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

tes voisins


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

ma voisine joue du piano mais ça me fait moins rire
elle a alhzeimer


----------



## Taho! (10 Novembre 2005)

je suis pourtant à la veille d'un bon week-end entre amis et là j'ai un petit coup de blues. Je croyais que c'était à cause du boulot et quand bien même je suis en week-end prolongé, j'y arrive pas...
J'essaye de faire du rangement, de m'atteler à ma vaisselle ou à mon gateau, mais ça vient pas...

ça doit être la saison et cette putain de nuit qui tombe de plus en plus tôt... On va mettre ça sur le compte du manque de lumière. Mais bon...

:hein:


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

:mouais: dans la série, le blues pourquoi ce soir, ici, et moi ?

Et bien une journée sucrée/salée...

Good news
Bad news

Je regarde la good, mais elle est venue avant la bad...alors je blues un peu...musique, bières, et ce sacré téléphone qui sonne pas....

Edit: un MMS...:mouais: :mouais: on fera avec...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ma voisine joue du piano mais ça me fait moins rire
> elle a alhzeimer




*Visiblement tu ne connais rien*
à la musique expérimentale


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2005)

Quand j'ai pas le moral, je vais discuter avec mon frigo  il est très intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Visiblement tu ne connais rien*
> à la musique expérimentale



La musique expérimentale c'est quand tu répètes inlassablement le même bout de morceau ? 
Je souhaites entendre un morceau en entier, ça méviterais d'être en boucle


----------



## guytantakul (11 Novembre 2005)

Un gateau à la kétamine pour ta voisine,
 Si elle en mange beaucoup, elle sera dans le trou.
 Si elle n'est pas glouton,
 Peut-être aura-t-elle un peu d'inspiration ?

(à l'origine c'était un MP, mais bon, à l'usage de tous : aidons les vielliards à arrêter de nous les casser )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> aidons les vielliards à arrêter de nous les casser





*Mieux vaut-il*
un vieillard qui nous casse les oreilles (pour pas dire autre chose) avec sa piano désaccordé
ou un jeune de la vie désabusé et énervé et désespéré parce qu'il vit en banlieue qui va faire brûler une automobile ?


Non, parce que c'est mauvais pour le moral de son propriétaire, une voiture qui brûle...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mieux vaut-il*
> un vieillard qui nous casse les oreilles (pour pas dire autre chose) avec sa piano désaccordé
> ou un jeune de la vie désabusé et énervé et désespéré parce qu'il vit en banlieue qui va faire brûler une automobile ?



Aucun des deux

Si le vielliard et le jeune désbusée se parlaient, le jeune ne brulerait pas la voiture du vieux voire lui ferait sa vidange et le vieux apprendrait aux jeune à faire du piano ....

Mais c'est une utopie


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

*À un moment j'ai eu peur*
que tu ne dises que le jeune serait bien inspiré de brûler le vieux.







:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À un moment j'ai eu peur*
> que tu ne dises que le jeune serait bien inspiré de brûler le vieux.
> 
> 
> ...



en même temps ce que tu dis est plus réaliste, malheureusement


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

Là ça va mieux, au milieu d'une bonne soirée avec des amis chers à mon c½ur ! :love:


----------

